# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Débutant

## Pyracmon

Bonjour 

Je compte bientôt acheter le jeu, et avant de commencer, j'aimerai vous posez quelques questions  ::): 

- Je pense surtout jouer en pick-up,  c'est avec quelles classes et races que j'aurai le plus de facilités à trouver un groupe?

- Dans les MMO, c'est les healers distances pures que je préfère jouer, mais j'ai entendu dire que ça n'existait pas sur ce jeu, est-ce vrai?

- Je suis plutôt un adepte du PVP, y'a t'il des classes ou races qui sont dédiées à ça?

Voilà, je remercie ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre à mes questions  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

- La race n'a aucun impact, la classe... ça dépend le contenu mais tout est admis comme convenable !
- pas de healer pur sauf sur le contenu le plus dur du jeu (le raid) ou le heal est assuré par 1 ou 2 rodeurs (spécialisation druide).
- en pvp le meta change selon la saison.

----------


## Pyracmon

Merci pour tes réponses

Quand tu dis que les races n'ont aucun impact, tu veux dire que c'est juste des skin en gros?

Sur ce, je vais installer le jeu  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les races ont des skills raciaux, mais ils ne sont quasiment jamais utilisés.

Du coup, c'est de l'apparence quasi uniquement.

----------


## Pyracmon

D'accord

Merci!

----------


## purEcontact

J'aurais tendance à conseiller Norn en PvE pour l'élite racial.

----------


## Bartinoob

J’aurais tendance à conseiller asura parce que asura.

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, dans une des fractales (un donjon haut niveau), il faut traverser une salle qui te ralentit.
En général, on charge une personne du groupe de le faire et suivant la classe (et la compétence) de cette personne, c'est plus ou moins délicat (ça peut assez rapidement tourner au cauchemar).
En Norn, quelque soit ta classe, tu utilises ta transformation raciale et tu traverses la salle les doigts dans le nez.

Après, si t'aime lancer des débats de merde, tu choisi asura.
La race est, pour certains, ultra classe tandis que pour d'autres (la majorité mais faut pas le dire), c'est ultra moche.

Dans les faits, tu peux choisir entre :
- Les humains : archétype lambda, visages banals, tu fais comme tout le monde donc t'es un mouton. En plus tu te tapes Logan, Kasmeer et Marjory en représentants...
- Les charrs : aka les vaches. Ou "les gros lourds dans le jumping puzzle du roi dément"
- Les asura : aka les petits trucs moches qui gesticulent.
- Les sylvari : aka les salades qui cours comme des gamines de 5 ans
- Les norns : humain en moins bien (plus grand donc a l'air plus lent)

Bref, quoi que tu choisisses, on te dira qu'il fallait prendre autre chose  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Bref, quoi que tu choisisses, on te dira qu'il fallait prendre autre chose


Je dis çà que si il prends asura.  :tired: 




> J’aurais tendance à conseiller asura parce que asura.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je dis çà que si il prends asura. 
> 
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...f/fc783ef6.gif




_Oh, coucou toi !_

----------


## Charmide

Le golem est classe mais bon le truc au milieu gâche un peu la photo

----------


## gnouman

Tout ce qui qui compte dance ce jeu c'est de porter du Rose.

----------


## Charmide

Et d'avoir un stack d'au moins 150 toniques en toute circonstance

----------

